# S-works Tarmac Seatpost Clamp



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I know the Venge seatpost clamp can only accommodate 7 mm or 9 mm rails. But there are saddles out there that I like with 8 mm carbon rails. So, just wondering if the seatpost clamps for the Tarmacs (not Venge) can accommodate 8 mm carbon rails? 

Thank you.


----------

